# Partner Skill Points for 190 Visa



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I know many threads are there providing information on how to obtain partner skill. However my query is specific to 190 Visa.As per DIAC the following is requirement to get partner skills :-

"a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your partner’s nominated occupation (your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation)."

Now my skill code is System Administrator which comes under CSOL2 for NSW state.

However my partner's skill code is Software Tester which also falls under CSOL2 however for Victoria state.

Will I be awarded partner points if our skills are assesses for different states? Has anyone obtained partner skills under this.

Thanks,
Ozsydney


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ozsydney, 

your partner's job does not have to be on the state migration plan for NSW, just generally on the CSOL. The assessment will not be conducted by the state but by the relevant skills assessing authority, which is the Australian Computer Society (ACS) in her case. Note that your partner also need to fulfill the age requirements (<50) and have _competent_ English (IELTS 6+ in all bands). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks so much...Have you claimed the partner points also in similar way? I know it is not mentioned anywhere clearly if the partner skill needs to be in same State but I just wanted to be sure on this front.

Also, does she need to give IELTS or can a letter mentioning her degree was in English sufficient?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ozsydney, 

she needs to take IELTS and score at least 6 in all sections. A letter from university is only sufficient as proof of "functional" English, which is below "competent" English. In essence, she has to fulfill the same language/skills/age requirements as you as the primary applicant. Points for education and work are just "extras" after all . 

We did not claim partner points because my partner's job wasn't on the SOL and we applied for the 189 visa. We stumbled across that requirement pretty late, though, and had already collected all documents for skills assessment. Alas: You live, you learn. 

If you want to be really a 100% sure you could contact your sponsoring state ([email protected]). But DIAC distinguished between the Skilled Occupation Lists and the state migration plans, so I would not worry. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Monika! I really want to be 100% sure on this one. 



espresso said:


> Hi Ozsydney,
> 
> she needs to take IELTS and score at least 6 in all sections. A letter from university is only sufficient as proof of "functional" English, which is below "competent" English. In essence, she has to fulfill the same language/skills/age requirements as you as the primary applicant. Points for education and work are just "extras" after all .
> 
> ...


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

hi,
I'm new to the forum.
I'm Software Tester which is CSOL and fall under 190. My partner is Software Programmer which is SOL.
When I apply 190 and file for my partner. So both will need assessment. Is it necessary that we both start assessment at same time?

If partner skill assessment is not done and VISA is filed for both, then will it be just PR for partner and no work permission ? Or work permission for her but not Skilled work?

Also since her skill is SOL and she is eligible for 189, shall we make her the main applicant so we both get 189 ? I really don't know how this rule works, I would appreciate someone's expertise on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi dex_shar, 

you only need to get both your occupations assessed if you want to claim partner points. Note that you won't be able to claim partner points if you apply for the 189 visa because your occupation is on the CSOL. You can claim partner points if you go for the 190 visa. If you are not sure who would get more points it would be a great idea to get both assessed anyway, take your IELTS and do the math. You can include the respective other partner as secondary applicant in the 189/190 visa if you are married or in a de facto relationship. Two applications should not be necessary. 

By the way, your partner does NOT need skills assessment to be allowed to work in Australia. A secondary applicant on a 189/190 visa has full work rights. Exception: Certain government jobs for which you need citizenship. 

Generally, the 189 is preferable because you can live anywhere in Australia. The wait queues for ICT occupations were really long this year, though. Check the last SkillSelect reports. If you can find a sponsoring state, the 190 might be a better option. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Monica.

I would like to go for 190 in that case. 

For partner, if I don't want to claim the points, the certificate for last 5 yrs of education from school/college for English medium is enough or it is absolute mandatory to give IELTS(6.0) for her? She definitely would like to work.

I'm starting the process on my own from today onwards without a consultant. I'm making sample reference letter to send to company which is needed for assessment. Hopefully I get it right and company accepts to provide it.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Ozsydney,
> 
> she needs to take IELTS and score at least 6 in all sections. A letter from university is only sufficient as proof of "functional" English, which is below "competent" English. In essence, she has to fulfill the same language/skills/age requirements as you as the primary applicant. Points for education and work are just "extras" after all .
> 
> ...


Hi,

I need a kind advice on the following....
I have applied for 411611 with vetassess results expecting in a week or so about to file my EOI after that, my husband has got his Positive Assessment done last year which is still valid for 252212 but the occupation goes off list only mine is there now so we are applying on that basis. Will I be able to claim points for my husband's graduation and work experience too which is mentioned as 6 years in his points test advice. 
My age is 30 Yrs (30)
Qualification: Bachelors 4 year degree (15)
Experience: 8Yrs (15, if allowed as I am not sure as my qualification is not highly relevant but more than required experience is highly relevant)
190 Visa: SA (5)
IELTS: 6.5

My Husband's Details:
Qualification: Bachelors 4 years
Exp: 6 yrs
English competency: Univ Certificate

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dex_shar (Apr 7, 2014)

dex_shar said:


> Thanks Monica.
> 
> I would like to go for 190 in that case.
> 
> ...


Hi monika, any insight on this. In case I don't want to claim partner points still IELTS (6.0) is required or last 5 yrs education which is already in English is enough?


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

homeme said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a kind advice on the following....
> I have applied for 411611 with vetassess results expecting in a week or so about to file my EOI after that, my husband has got his Positive Assessment done last year which is still valid for 252212 but the occupation goes off list only mine is there now so we are applying on that basis. Will I be able to claim points for my husband's graduation and work experience too which is mentioned as 6 years in his points test advice.
> ...


Hi espresso, 
Please Can I have you advice on the above mentioned...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi homeme, 

to claim partner points your partner's occupation must 
 be on the SOL if you apply for a 189 visa or 
 be on the CSOL if you apply for a 190 visa.

252212 Homoeopath is on the SOL, so if you plan to go for a 190 visa and he fulfils the English and age requirements, you can claim 5 partner points. His occupation does not have to be on the state migration plan of SA. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for your reply, as you mentioned to satisfy the English requirements do he need to appear for ielts or English certificate from the univ. Will do...? He is the same age as me I.e 30
Both our occupation are on csol sch.2 and only my occupation is on sa sponsorship...but husband has his positive assessment but haven't done ielts yet.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi homeme, 

if you don't claim partner points, your secondary applicant only needs to fulfil functional English (= IELTS average of 4.5 or letter from school). 

If you want to claim partner points, he needs to demonstrate *competent English* (= IELTS 6+ in all bands), just like you. A letter from university won't suffice in this case. He has to take IELTS before you can claim the 5 partner points. Details: 190 visa page, Points Test tab, Section "Other factors"

It's ok that only your occupation is on the SA state migration list, as long as his occupation is on the CSOL too.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi homeme,
> 
> if you don't claim partner points, your secondary applicant only needs to fulfil functional English (= IELTS average of 4.5 or letter from school).
> 
> ...


Thanks monika I appreciate your response....
One last question do we get points advice from vetassess even if your education is not highly relevant but more than requirement I.e degree instead of diploma for group c qualification with demonstrable 8 years of experience in highly relevant field. Coz i will get 15 points for experence if they consider it otherwise i have claim points for my husband...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi homeme, 

just wait for the VETASSESS result and see what it says. I'm confused whether you expect difficulties with your work experience or qualifications... 

DIBP performs its own work experience assessment. If you have all the required evidence (reference letters, proof of salary) for your highly relevant work experience and a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS, you can go ahead and submit an EOI without getting an opinion from VETASSESS for your work experience. 

If you have a degree that is unrelated to your nominated occupation you can still claim 10 points IF you get points test advice. To quote from the 190 visa page: 



> The relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation can usually determine whether your qualifications are of a standard that is comparable to a relevant Australian qualification.
> 
> If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi homeme,
> 
> just wait for the VETASSESS result and see what it says. I'm confused whether you expect difficulties with your work experience or qualifications...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much monika for your time and effort....I believe DIBP refers vetassess PTA for more weightage...thats why i lready applied for PTA along withh assessment application itself...
Thanks for response it is very valuable...


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi,

What should be the minimum experience of spouse to claim the points? My Spouse's assessment is done from ACS and IELTS with 6.5.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't think there is any requirement of experience as the points are only for qualification


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Hello All,

I am new in this forum. We are planning to apply for a 190 visa. 
My husband is in the sol list of SA.

And me Wife is in the sol list of general sol and csol..

We are planning to apply for a state nomination from South Australia as My husband is in occupation list of south Australia.

And I am not in the occupation list of South Australia but in the 189 SOL list.

And me and my husband's degree is assessed by the nominated authority for skilled migration.

My question is Can my husband get the 5 points for the partner?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Annichristie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new in this forum. We are planning to apply for a 190 visa.
> My husband is in the sol list of SA.
> ...


Hi, 

For claiming partner points the criteria is :

Occupation of husband and wife should be on same SOL OR CSOL. 

Should have positive assessment which you have and 6 each in all ielts parameters. 

Here SOL considered by DIBP is either SOL OR CSOL which have been mentioned on immigration department website, if your occupations are on same SOL or CSOL you can claim points, your occupation being on State Sol and your spouses occupation not being on that state Sol (or vice versa) doesn't have any implications. 

Bottom line is both of you should be ON SAME SOL or CSOL as declared by DIBP. 

HOPE, I was able to help. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Thank you very much for reply..

I got it..what you said.. 

But still I got confusion about SAME SOL means?

Husband occupation is BIOMEDICAL ENGINEER
Anzac code (233913) Accredited by Engineers Australia

Wife Ocuupation is DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
Anzac code (261312) Accredited by ACS 

both are in SOL and CSOL but not in SA SOL..

Thanks,
Annie


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Annichristie said:


> Thank you very much for reply..
> 
> I got it..what you said..
> 
> ...


Hi there are 2 SCHEDULES OF SOL BY AUSTRALIA. 

If you occupation is on SOL it can't be on CSol. 

And your occupation is on CSOL and your husband's occupation is on SOL (or vice versa) I am afraid you won't be able to claim partner points. 

Here is the link

www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/skilled-occupations-lists/skilled-occupations-lists.aspx


Hence , if you're occupation is on SOL then you
can apply for 189 independent visa, go where you like. But on CSOL you need to go for 190 which requires you to get State Sponsorship (SS) which requires you to move to your
sponsoring state for a minimum 2 years.


If you occupation is on CSOL you will require an employer to sponsor you or state nomination - your occupation will need to be on the the State's Migration Plan - you will need to look
through them to see if you occupation is available for sponsorship.

Hope I was able to help 


Regards 

Deep


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Thank you Deep,

We both are in the CSOL. But here for SA only biomedical is there in SA SOL.

And in our case My husband is a Main Applicant. 

And If He want my point (Partner 5 point)..Do I need a state sponsorship?

Means Both Husband & Wife need a state sponsorship for Spouse five point?

I really Appreciate your help.

Thank you,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Annichristie said:


> Thank you Deep,
> 
> We both are in the CSOL. But here for SA only biomedical is there in SA SOL.
> 
> ...


Hello there, 

Even I am applying for SA. 

As your and your husband's occupation is on CSOL you need to have state nomination. 

However, that will be in addition to 5 points of state nomination. 

So in this case you get 5 points for state nomination and 5 points for your spouses occupation being on Sol and he having 6 bands each in ielts. 

Let's keep in touch may be we guys can support and help each other after reaching SA. 


Regards 

Deep


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Thats Great Deep,

Surely we will keep in touch.

Here As you said.. Me and My Husband both need State sponsorship? 

In that case My Husband will not get Partner point because Me( Developer ) is in CSOL but not in SA's SOL.

Thanks for your help.

Good Luck..


----------



## Annichristie (May 8, 2014)

Hello,

Do Me and My husband both need state sponsorship? Or just Primary applicant need to get a state sponsorship? For Partner need to be in the CSOL is enough for 5 points?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Annichristie said:


> Thats Great Deep,
> 
> Surely we will keep in touch.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If both of your occupations are in csol by immigration department and not on SA SOL still he will get 5 points for partner skills. 

SA will only assess skills of main applicant in this case your spouse and if your husband's occupation is on their occupation list and he gets nomination from SA then he will get total 5 points for that and 5 points for your occupation being on CSOL of SA

REGARDS 

Deep


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Annichristie said:


> Thats Great Deep,
> 
> Surely we will keep in touch.
> 
> ...


Yes exactly as deep said, Your husband will be able to get extra 5 points from your skills assessment in addition all 6 in Ielts. Me and my husband are also applying for SA and here i am the main applicant and my husband's skill assessment will provide extra 5 points same as in your case as both our occupations are on CSOL. We all should keep in touch for further assistance..Goodluck !


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

homeme said:


> Yes exactly as deep said, Your husband will be able to get extra 5 points from your skills assessment in addition all 6 in Ielts. Me and my husband are also applying for SA and here i am the main applicant and my husband's skill assessment will provide extra 5 points same as in your case as both our occupations are on CSOL. We all should keep in touch for further assistance..Goodluck !


Indeed, after being out of our cozy corners when we reach Australia all of us will need support, guidance and compassion from and affinity for each other, let's network and try to help each other out, ACT guys have couple of whatsapp groups. 

May be we guys can also do something on those lines?!


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Indeed, after being out of our cozy corners when we reach Australia all of us will need support, guidance and compassion from and affinity for each other, let's network and try to help each other out, ACT guys have couple of whatsapp groups.
> 
> May be we guys can also do something on those lines?!


Sure...I am in...add me to your contacts as soon as i get my phone back from repair...i shall join u guys


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I can't find any information about supporting documents for a skilled partner while applying for state sponsorship. Do I understand it right that these are passport, assessment, diploma+transcript, ielts, CV (and marriage certificate). These are required by NSW for the main applicant, so same for a partner?


----------



## Awan's (Sep 25, 2014)

Marat911 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I can't find any information about supporting documents for a skilled partner while applying for state sponsorship. Do I understand it right that these are passport, assessment, diploma+transcript, ielts, CV (and marriage certificate). These are required by NSW for the main applicant, so same for a partner?


A valid skills assessment and ielts with 6 band each is required to claim spouse points

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kripalrathod (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi dex_shar,
> 
> you only need to get both your occupations assessed if you want to claim partner points. Note that you won't be able to claim partner points if you apply for the 189 visa because your occupation is on the CSOL. You can claim partner points if you go for the 190 visa. If you are not sure who would get more points it would be a great idea to get both assessed anyway, take your IELTS and do the math. You can include the respective other partner as secondary applicant in the 189/190 visa if you are married or in a de facto relationship. Two applications should not be necessary.
> 
> ...


I am a new applicant, my wife has applied for skills assessment to VETASSESS Visa #190. 
To claim 5 points of partner, do i need to get my skills assessed too. 
Since last 3 years i am self employed and prior to that i have been working with corporates. 
Will i qualify for assessment bcz of my recent work experience i.e. being self employed.



Thanks.


----------



## mover107 (Nov 3, 2013)

For visa under s/sec 190 in GSM catagory, does the wife/spouse with Matric qualification and do not want to work in australia, needs IELTS/PTE score. iF yes how much or which level


----------



## delhiboi (Jan 9, 2016)

mover107 said:


> For visa under s/sec 190 in GSM catagory, does the wife/spouse with Matric qualification and do not want to work in australia, needs IELTS/PTE score. iF yes how much or which level


You will need to demonstrate her English speaking ability only when you want to apply for spouse/partner points.

However, it will be worth your while to produce a statutory declaration that her education was in English (if it really was). You can get such a certificate from her school.


----------



## nickchamp (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
Please suggest, 
My visa application is lodged and assessment is in progress. 
recently Got married so updated the change in circumstance form 1022 in immiaccount with 1436 form, marriage certificate, Marriage pictures and her Btech english medium certificate. 
Please suggest if there is any other document required to process her application with me. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi All, 
Can you please clear my doubts regarding claiming partner's point. I cleared pte on 26th Jan 2017 and I have submitted for EOI, 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points under 26311 computer network occupation on 27th Jan.
Got to know that these pointers are hardly getting invitations.so I’m planning to include my husband assessment to claim 5 points. His designation in CSOL list is matching with 133311, 133611 and 133612. My occupation is available in both SOL and CSOL. is it possible to claim his 5 points as i have submitted for 190 NSW?


----------

